

Ask HN: Google interview process timeline? - annythesillicat

So it has been almost a month that I had phone interview with Google and the recruiter said he will process my application. Until now I have not heard anything from Google yet and and I don&#x27;t know what I should do regarding this. Basically this is the timeline ;
12 Aug, phone interview
13 Aug, sent thank you email
15 Aug, sent follow up email<p>if you experienced getting the job in Google, please do share. It would be greatly appreciated! Thank you :)
======
_em_
not sure but one thing i have noticed that recently, recruiters stop replying
to you if they aren't interested. I don't want to discourage you but thats
what happened to me by Amazon & Google recruiters.

Not to mention, they did inform me about rejection when i got first
interviewed back in 2010.

~~~
annythesillicat
Thank you. Though, the recruiter said he will process my application. I mean
if I was rejected then somebody should inform me right? :(

~~~
_em_
they should but in my recent experience, no one informed me :)

